# Every sunrise, this bird visits a woman for cuddles



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2021)

"This lady is Amazing! Taught the bird to fly and the cat not to eat him".


----------



## Devi (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow. Rather amazing.


----------



## Lara (Oct 5, 2021)

How refreshing to watch. 
So many good things...love trust tenderness loyalty devotion patience kindness 
Very good reminder in today's world. Meanderer. Thank you.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 5, 2021)

Love that! I nursed many little birds after being attacked by my cats. Reminds me of them.


----------



## Chris21E (Oct 5, 2021)

That is so wonderful, reminding me of my sunshine we had that awesome Bond, currently have the same connection with some cute little birds, that watch when I keep the fountain clean and sing the cutest song.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 5, 2021)

Maybe this can only happen in Hawaii?


----------

